# Something from almost nothing HO this time



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

This started as a beat up broken AFX AutoWorld Porsche 510K from someone's $1.00 bin at the Superbowl Sunday Slot Car Show on Long Island. I had this plan to get rid of some of the weight in the back and make a nice light good handling car from one of these for a while. I finally hacked it up a while ago. I handles very nicely on a magnatraction chassis. I've been enjoying it in the rough and finally go around to painting and decaling it. Now it just needs a few coats of clear and it will be ready to go.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Amazing what gems you can make from the dollar box junkers ! I have done that many a time myself !


Neal :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

A dollar well spent!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Remember Robocop 1? "I'd buy that for a dollar!" Nice save!


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

VERY nice! Anything in the Gulf colors looks great! I love how you guys can take something that someone would trash and turn it into a treasure! VERY talented and awesome guys around here!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

nice job!
And thank you for sharing what you have done...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice save!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice investment!!! Will certainly bring a bigger return value!!! Looking good!!! RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Who says "You don't get much for a buck these days" ?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Did you get that on ePay?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

:woohoo:
Nice job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*oh boy....*

Now ya did it Mic.... It's no longer on the dollar menu!!! nd :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments. The humidity is making the Future take a long time to dry, so I will have to post pics of it on the chassis tomorrow.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Geez Mic....*

I was just thinking that maybe you better not show this to the guys that are selling bods at Bob's LI shows.... They get wind of how nice their dollar bods end up and the next thing ya know prices will go up! :lol: nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nice Gulf man....


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here it is on a chassis. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Slick Mic...*

:thumbsup: dm


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You wanna double your money??? You could pass it around and let us all enjoy it!!! Just my thoughts...RM


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

I love it! VERY nice job! We have some of the most talented individuals around HT!! I still love the Gulf colors!

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

Yah Know...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Was flipping through threads tonight and this made me think about a Lola Can Am body that is gonna need some paint soon. L  L A Gulf Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?

If slot cars were laundry...Ancient Chinese Secret eeeeeeeeeeeeeh?

Bob...We need more slot cars...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I asked her her name and in a dark brown voice she said lola
L-o-l-a lola lo-lo-lo-lo lola


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Can Am cars rule the roads once more...*

Mic,

Hey I realy liked this thread on your Gulf build up. So, decided to put Project Lola Gulf in here instead of starting a new thread as your build was my inspiration. Can Am racers rule the road once more...Thanks Mic










Gooped the rear wing back on over the weekend and Sprayed her turquoise instead of a lighter blue just because. Orange needs to go on next along with some Gulf decals & paint detail.










I think everyone has a stash of these sitting around. Lola's are cool little cars when done up in some nice color. Not sure if white is a color? 










Have 7 of these bodies but, only 3 wings & probably missing a few motors and windows there also....dang it!! Alright who has all the wings man...WINGS! Need a HTERS LOLA next!!!!!!!!



Bob...Say Goodbye Dingy Whites...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Zilla, you can get lots of wings at Hooters. As for Lola engines, why not put a gnarly scoop on Lola? Thar be lots of Lolas with injection pipes - not very many with big air grabbing scoops. Here's a picture of a Lola T530 from the second Can Am series to show what I'm yapping about. You're going gulf colors already so why not completely _go your own way_? :hat:

Hutts love Gulf colors and outrageous scoops...:freak::dude:


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Can't wait to see this one progress.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey Bob...I love Hooter's...zilla, that big rear wing is just the place for a Hooter's owl/restaurant logo, but I'd make em pay for that spot. I'm sure Skoal, Exxon, Mobile1, Amoco, Jasper, would all be very much interested in that spot. Make em pay!!! ... RM


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bob do you need any wings or parts for those Lola's? I think I have a few extras sitting here if you want them. Pm me your address and I'll get them out to you. The parts I mean , not the Hooters


----------

